# Boardwalk Empire



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2012)

Trama 

Atlantic City, 1920. Con l'entrata in vigore del Proibizionismo, Enoch "Nucky" Thompson, in parte boss mafioso e in parte politico corrotto, ordisce un piano per rendere ricco lui e i suoi soci vendendo il liquore divenuto illegale. Nel frattempo, Jimmy Darmody, suo ex-protetto, torna a casa dopo aver combattuto nella Grande Guerra e inizia a frequentare un poco più che ventenne Al Capone.​


Qualcuno segue questa fantastica serie TV? E' iniziata da poco la terza stagione.


----------



## Gallio (17 Settembre 2012)

attualmente una delle mie preferite


----------



## Vinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Senza Jimmy, sono molto scettico su questa stagione. Speriamo bene


----------



## Joe Pesci (17 Settembre 2012)

Ho incrociato questa serie da poco e ne sono stato completamente affascinato, purtroppo la stanno mandando in onda su Rai4 il mercoledì notte alle 00:40!!
Penso che per recuperare le puntate precedenti e guardarla in maniera decente mi dovrò comprare il dvd.
Buscemi è un grande e l'ambientazione è davvero realistica, così come la storia.
E' davvero il genere di serie che amo .... e non poteva essere diversamente, visto che sono cresciuto a "pane & sopranos"


----------



## Vinz (19 Settembre 2012)

Bella la 3x01


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



******* che permaloso il nuovo personaggio


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Settembre 2012)

Bellissima! Ho da poco finito di vedere la 2^ stagione. Comunque Naki mi è terribilmente scaduto come personaggio; chi ha visto la serie può benissimo capire perché.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

La nuova stagione la guardate in inglese? Perché, se non erro, in Italia è ancora inedita..


----------



## Vinz (19 Settembre 2012)

Certo che è ancora inedita, è uscita qualche giorno fa l'originale  Si dovrebbero aspettare mesi


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bellissima la premier della terza serie! Subito tanta carne al fuoco, mi spiace però per Manny, fatto fuori troppo presto! Van Halden in versione fantozziana è stato spettacolare ahah! Rosetti sembra davvero uno psicopatico mi sa che ne combinerà parecchie a Nucky!


----------



## chicagousait (20 Settembre 2012)

Io invece l'ho trovato noioso e dopo la prima stagione ho smesso di guardarlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Chi ha visto la seconda della terza serie?


----------



## Vinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto la seconda della terza serie?



Io


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Io



Commenti? 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rosetti sempre più psicopatico, ogni scena dove compare si ha sempre l'impressione che stia per uccidere qualcuno! Nucky credo che resterà "scottato" quando la relazione con la nuova troietta finirà male (Perchè finirà male)...


----------



## Vinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Commenti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Madò le scene con Rosetti sono inquietanti  Cmq si sta mettendo contro non solo Nucky, ma anche Rothstein. 
Oltre alla relazione, bisognerà vedere come reagirà quando saprà che Slater s'era bombato la moglie


----------



## Vinz (4 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



BONE FOR TUNA  Rosetti il più psicopatico di sempre


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rosetti è pazzo, abbiamo la conferma, dare fuoco ad uno perchè augura buona fortuna non credo sia normale! Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo Nucky troppo incentrato sulla sgualdrina! Margaret ha scassato con questo ospedale! Peccato non si sia visto Chalky White perchè la sua storia è interessante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Novembre 2012)

L'ho un pò messa da parte per ora, questa terza serie non mi sta piacendo molto.


----------



## Vinz (18 Novembre 2012)

Io sto in pari, si è fatta molto più interessante


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nucky è proprio nei guai, i prossimi episodi saranno da ***** mi sa


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Luglio 2013)

Bellissima questa 3^ serie; Gyp Rosetti, che personaggio!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Owen, che brutta fine.


----------



## Sesfips (27 Settembre 2013)

Serie TV fantastica! 
Ho finito la terza stagione, davvero ottima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

Io mi son fermato a metà della terza stagione, non mi ha più preso.


----------



## cris (21 Maggio 2014)

qualcuno la sta ancora guardando?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> qualcuno la sta ancora guardando?



Io ho mollato, dopo la seconda stagione ha perso un bel po' di mordente a mio avviso.


----------

